# Soundstream schematics



## sloan377 (Mar 28, 2017)

does anyone have schematics for the older Soundstream amps that they would be willing to share? I'm specifically needing the D100 II but I'd take any that I could get ahold of at this point.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The amp is so simple, only a handful amount of devices and board is double layer with very few traces (unlike new amps that are multilayer board and surface mount technology) that you could hand draw your own schematics if you really want them.


----------



## Will E Audio (Apr 17, 2017)

sloan377 said:


> does anyone have schematics for the older Soundstream amps that they would be willing to share? I'm specifically needing the D100 II but I'd take any that I could get ahold of at this point.


Did you ever any? and what's wrong?
Will


----------



## sloan377 (Mar 28, 2017)

I did find someone with the schematics for the d60II and the d100II. Nothing was wrong with either that I have. I was just looking to do some mod work to them and wanted the schematics for reference. I actually hooked them up this past weekend and both sound fantastic. The d100 is an animal on the upper end Alpine 6x9's I have!


----------

